# bottle stoppers



## brwoodcrafts (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm new at making bottle stoppers. I really like making them because all it takes is an imagination and a nice piece of wood. My question is: I don't drink wine so which one works the best. Chrome w/rubber seal, cork w/chrome ring or the cork? 

Brian

brwoodcrafts


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

The cork...plastic should not be used with anything Period


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

*bottlestoppers*

Brian,
I have made quite a few of these and usually give them out as gifts. It depends on who your intended audience is. Pianoman is right about the cork if the winedrinker wants to keep it in the bottle for an extended period of time. I usually use the chome with silicon orings. I tell whoever I am giving them to that they are not intended for prolonged use. Wines that are acidic can cause pitting in the chrome finish. In our family, we normally use them to adorn the wine bottle while we are drinking it, say at a holiday party. They don't spend much time in any particular bottle, we usually drink them up in short order. If you are going to sell them at craft shows, I think the metal stoppers bring more money based on percieved value. My turning buddy on the next street goes to about fifteen craft shows each fall and sells winestoppers and peppermills only. He uses the chrome bottoms with the silicone orings and they seem to move pretty well. Make some of each and you will have something for all occasions. You're right, they are fun.
Mike Hawkins:smile:


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

90 percent of the wine stoppers I make have cork bottoms. I buy them from http://www.nickcookwoodturner.com/
The other 10 percent are stainless steel wine stoppers from Ruth Niles
http://www.torne-lignum.com/


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

*Wine bottle stoppers*

I make and sell wine bottle stopper at gun and craft shows and my selling point is the chrome stoppers are more sanitary because they are easier to clean after using them. Some people say I do not need a stopper because we drink the bottle right away. My come back is at parties you can have more than one bottle open at a time and they add to the decorations.


----------



## Terry Beeson (May 29, 2008)

Yeah, but Bob... When I open a bottle, I never need a stopper cuz Boone's Farm Strawberry Hill has a handy-dandy screw on cap... But I usually don't need that either.... 

OK... seriously, though... I've used both (and not on Boone's Farm) and for temporary, I like the chrome for ease and convenience. For prolonged "storage", make mine cork for sure.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Dang Terry. I saw your picture and thought it was Larry the Cable guy. I mean I'm sure Boones Farm is one of his favorite drinks. Actually he and Ron White would probably drink anything.


----------



## Terry Beeson (May 29, 2008)

Now that there's funny, I don't care who you are...

Forgive me Lord and be with the Pygmies down there in New Guinea... amen...


----------



## snowi (Mar 2, 2008)

I am stumpped..... how does a stopper fit on the plastic opening at the bottom of the box?


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I can sense that I'm in the right company on this forum.


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

*lathe bed extension*

Does anyone out there know where I can buy/get a bed extension for a Nova Mercury Mini Lathe?


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Did they make a bed extension for the Mercury? I have the Nova Comet and the bed extensions are the same as the Nova 3000. I would check with Craft Supplies and Woodcraft. At one time they both carried the mercury. Other than that go to EBAY.


----------



## Terry Beeson (May 29, 2008)

snowi said:


> I am stumpped..... how does a stopper fit on the plastic opening at the bottom of the box?


Duct tape, of course.... (Yankees... sheesh...)

:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

john lucas said:


> Did they make a bed extension for the Mercury? I have the Nova Comet and the bed extensions are the same as the Nova 3000. I would check with Craft Supplies and Woodcraft. At one time they both carried the mercury. Other than that go to EBAY.


Yes they made the extension for the Mercury but they stopped making the lathe. I have look everywhere, called Nova, Woodcraft, service centers etc. and no luck. I talked to one person and he looked for one year and finally found one. The service center told me to have one made by a machine shop.


----------

